# Why did my budgie change his eating ?



## diehasen (Jan 17, 2016)

Recently my 5-year-old budgie changed his eating style. He no longer eats with no stopping until he is full at his food container. He goes down, grabs a seed, then goes up and constantly chews on it. Then again he goes down and so on.
Should I worry ?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

As long as your budgie continues to eat throughout the day (instead of eating his big meal all in one setting), then that is perfectly fine. Some of my birds eat in that fashion, especially my lovebirds.

For future reference, it would also be a good idea to monitor his weight, because an abrupt drop or gain in weight can be indicative of a health problem.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

My Cloud started doing this as he is approaching 6 months old and I was worried that he does not eat enough. But I also see him eat normally once a day. I guess his other normal eating time, he divided in mini-sessions grabbing a seed and goes up to the perch and chew and another one and so on. Aluz made a good point, if your budgie is not dropping weight, I would not worry much.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi again, 

I completely agree with the advice you've been given :thumbsup: 

My little one does this too sometimes. It's their way of "snacking", I suppose


----------

